# Did I Make The Right Choice?



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

So here we are... Camping inside Holman's RV in our new Outback 312bh.







Everything seems to be in perfect order so we'll be starting our trip back to FL tomorrow. This afternoon I walked into their showroom here and saw a 2012 Laredo 300RB. I absolutely loved the rear bunks and all the closet space. I do not like that it does not have an outside kitchen like the 312bh but I just can't get the read bedroom out of my mind







Also in the Laredo both bedrooms have real doors as opposed to the curtains like the 312bh. 
Just wondering if anybody have any input that will make me feel a little better about my purchase.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

We just ordered the 2012 312BH with the brown front cap as well as the different flooring and cabinets. We are trading in our 2011 301BQ. We love the idea of having the outside kitchen, and the kids are looking forward to having the bigger bedroom. We have spoken to several people in regards to the 312, and they seem very happy about that floor plan. I think you made a good choice. (my opinion). I am sure you know, there is a lot of give and take with buying a new RV. I will miss the larger bedroom my wife and I had in the 301BQ. I also think the Outback is one of Keystones top of the line trailers in that category. Not knocking the Laredo, but I personally think the Outback is a better trailer. Good Luck..


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I looked at the specs and the two units are quite similar. The 300RB has a 30 gal grey tank, vs 60 in the 312BH. Most other differences are small.

The major one is the outside kitchen--we have a small but effective one in our 268RL, but no kids. Having that huge outside kitchen w/the reefer seems to me to be a substantial difference in favor of the 312BH if you cook out and feed hungry munchkins!

I agree w/Blip's comment above that the Outback is a superb unit overall. Get a good night's sleep, and I think you'll be quite satisfied with the Outback.

Have a safe trip home to FL.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a 2011 312BH and really like the bunk house on the new Laredo 300BH as well. The Laredo also has more pass through storage in the back also. I wouldnt be willing to give up the outdoor kitchen for both of those things combined however. We use the outdoor kitchen so much that we wouldn't be willing to do the trade off. We use our outdoor kitchen fridge for all of the drinks (pop, water, beer, etc, and put all of the extra drinks in the cupboards in the outdoor kitchen...) and all the food to the inside fridge. We dont even take coolers anymore. Almost all of the cooking happens outside. The 2nd outside door that goes into just the bathroom on the 312BH is awesome too. Keeps things alot cleaner in the camper.

Be happy with your 312, its a great unit! Buying RV's is like buying computers...as soon as you get one, something brand new and exciting comes out and makes you 2nd guess...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sliding doors vs curtains in the front bedroom is a personal choice. Neither are going be quiet or private. You hear everything in an TT. The advantage to the curtain is you can flip your TV around regardless of the doors position. With sliding doors they have to be closed to flip the TV. Rear bedroom differences, I dont know, it's a kid's room right?, they'll adapt to whatever. The outside kitchen will be much more apreciated. It gets hot cooking inside a trailer. There! Now enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First rule of a major purchase, once you sign on the dotted line stop shopping.

Other then that you have a great trailer so just enjoy it.


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody! You guys are just plain awesome!!! We're on the road now and loving our 312bh!!!!

That's us!!!! More pics to come!


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Mbrwr said:


> Thanks everybody! You guys are just plain awesome!!! We're on the road now and loving our 312bh!!!!
> 
> That's us!!!! More pics to come!


Hey Mbrwr

We saw you hooking up at Holman's this morning. We just made it back to Atlanta tonight with our 301BQ - I can see our trailer in your picture in the background. Sorry we didn't say hello.

Atlantadave


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

[/quote]

Hey Mbrwr

We saw you hooking up at Holman's this morning. We just made it back to Atlanta tonight with our 301BQ - I can see our trailer in your picture in the background. Sorry we didn't say hello.

Atlantadave
[/quote]

How cool is that?!?!







We're just now getting close to Atlanta. Should be home (FL) by 4-5pm. Enjoy your new TT!!!


----------

